# Show us your grain crush



## mattyh77 (21/10/17)

So after reading a lot about grain crush and whether or not it too fine, or not fine enough, I thought I'd throw up a picture of my crushed grain to see what peoples thoughts are. This is for a Robobrew system. I usually get about 80% - 85% efficiency. Is this too fine?, too floury?

Show us your crushed grain so people can get an idea of what it actually looks like.


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/17)

We're on grain crush day today!
My pics from another current thread. Yours looks pretty good, can't see any full grains. I'm full volume BIAB and have a finer crush than that - might want to give it a whirl and see what happens?
Is it actually possible to get a stuck mash with a robo? I'd guess it's more like BIAB in that regard. 

As I posted in the other thread the big bits are all empty husks.


----------



## mattyh77 (21/10/17)

Yeah, saw those photos after I started this thread. 
I have had a stuck sparge in the Robobrew, but that was using 50% wheat in the grain Bill. Didn't use rice hulls.


----------



## Bribie G (21/10/17)

Wheat would probably do that because it's huskless.


----------



## Jack of all biers (22/10/17)

Posted this previously, but here is my crush. Got 84% from this one on my first mill on a Mattmill. Have sinced changed the mill gap a couple of times and have returned to the factory setting, but am getting 90-94% efficiency. Can't say from a pic if your crush is good for a Robobrew, especially as have never used one, but it looks ok to slightly floury. But photos are deceptive.


----------



## Hermies (22/10/17)

mattyh77 said:


> Yeah, saw those photos after I started this thread.
> I have had a stuck sparge in the Robobrew, but that was using 50% wheat in the grain Bill. Didn't use rice hulls.


My grain bill was 63% wheat , 27% pale in the grainfather and no rice hulls took the top plate off and ran a knife through the grain boy was it a slow trickle of a sparge .


----------



## malt junkie (22/10/17)

Hermies said:


> My grain bill was 63% wheat , 27% pale in the grainfather and no rice hulls took the top plate off and ran a knife through the grain boy was it a slow trickle of a sparge .


Rice hulls mate rice hulls, no way that weren't sticking. This also applies when using rye.


----------



## Hermies (23/10/17)

malt junkie said:


> Rice hulls mate rice hulls, no way that weren't sticking. This also applies when using rye.


Got a witness to prove that it didn't stick and no it wasn't my dog .


----------



## SnailAle (28/10/17)

Gday All, 

Just about to do my first AG while crushing my own grain. It's taken a lot more fiddling thay I thought. It seems to be either way too coarse or way too fine. I think I might have the balance now but I thought I'd double check as it's still leaving a few grains a essentially uncracked. 

Does this look about right?


----------



## Zoetemeyer (28/10/17)

Here's the first grain I milled for my very first batch of beer last weekend. Performed very well in the Grainfather. It's Joe White Pilsener.


----------



## S.E (28/10/17)

SnailAle said:


> Gday All,
> 
> Just about to do my first AG while crushing my own grain. It's taken a lot more fiddling thay I thought. It seems to be either way too coarse or way too fine. I think I might have the balance now but I thought I'd double check as it's still leaving a few grains a essentially uncracked.
> 
> ...


That looks ok. Some grains can look uncracked but if you rub them gently between your fingers they fall apart. If they are slightly cracked the mash liquor will get in and expand the grain and crack the husk.


----------

